# Metasploit msfconsole command no found

## Fulgurance

Hello, i have little problem. Metasploit was merged correctly, but when i would like to launch msfconsole, i have command not found error. It's the first time i have this problem ...

```
fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.3.53 (python 3.6.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/hardened/selinux, gcc-8.2.0, glibc-2.28-r4, 4.20.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.20.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-6700HQ_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16306124 total,  14374600 free

KiB Swap:   20971516 total,  20971516 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 05 Jan 2019 01:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 73c55a1afea38d8139ed073379989b16e7bc2532

sh bash 4.4_p23

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.31.1 p5) 2.31.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.6::gentoo, 3.7.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.13.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.40.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.14::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.31.1-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.2.0-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.20::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.28-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

fulgurance-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/fulgurance-overlay

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/Fulgurance/Gentoo-Overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe -mmovbe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mpopcnt -mavx -mavx2 -maes -mpclmul -mfsgsbase -mrdrnd -mfma -mbmi -mbmi2 -mf16c -mrdseed -madx -mprefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe -mmovbe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mpopcnt -mavx -mavx2 -maes -mpclmul -mfsgsbase -mrdrnd -mfma -mbmi -mbmi2 -mf16c -mrdseed -madx -mprefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe -mmovbe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mpopcnt -mavx -mavx2 -maes -mpclmul -mfsgsbase -mrdrnd -mfma -mbmi -mbmi2 -mf16c -mrdseed -madx -mprefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox selinux sesandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe -mmovbe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mpopcnt -mavx -mavx2 -maes -mpclmul -mfsgsbase -mrdrnd -mfma -mbmi -mbmi2 -mf16c -mrdseed -madx -mprefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 bzip2 compat crypt cryptsetup custom-cflags custom-optimization cxx dbus device-mapper dhcpcd dri dri3 elogind experimental git glamor gstreamer hardened iconv initramfs ipv6 jack jpeg kde libtirpc lvm mp3 mp4 multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pcre phonon pie png policykit pulseaudio readline seccomp selinux semantic-desktop ssl ssp tiff udev udisks unicode vorbis vulkan wayland wifi wireless xattr xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr fr-FR" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25 ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
[I] net-analyzer/metasploit

     Available versions:  

     (4.14) (~)4.14.16-r2^s

     (4.17) (~)4.17.21-r4^s

     (9999) **9999^s

       {development +java nexpose openvas oracle +pcap test ELIBC="FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23 ruby24"}

     Installed versions:  4.17.21-r4(4.17)^s(01:57:41 05/01/2019)(java nexpose openvas pcap -development -oracle -test ELIBC="-FreeBSD" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24")

     Homepage:            http://www.metasploit.org/

     Description:         Advanced framework for developing, testing, and using vulnerability exploit code

Found 8 matches

fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf ~ $ locate msfconsole

/usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/msfconsole

/usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/docker/msfconsole.rc

/usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/docker/bin/msfconsole

/usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/external/zsh/_msfconsole
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You installed app-eselect/eselect-metasploit? If yes you tried to run eselect metasploit set ...?

----------

## Muso

The executable is installed, but it might be elsewhere.  Try running :

```
updatedb && locate msfconsole
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Muso wrote:*   

> The executable is installed, but it might be elsewhere.  Try running :
> 
> ```
> updatedb && locate msfconsole
> ```
> ...

 

But with eselect isn't set?

----------

## Fulgurance

I have tested with eselect, same result, no msfconsole command

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> I have tested with eselect, same result, no msfconsole command

 

Ok then run  /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/msfconsole

----------

## Fulgurance

I have this error:

```
fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17 $ ./msfconsole

There was an error while trying to write to `/usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/Gemfile.lock`. It is likely that you need to grant write permissions for that path.
```

----------

## Fulgurance

Nobody ? This bug isn't solved by any update at this time   :Confused: 

----------

## Jaglover

What bug? Did you file a bug?

----------

## Muso

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> Nobody ? This bug isn't solved by any update at this time  

 

As fedeliallalinea mentioned :

```
/usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/msfconsole
```

Works for me.  Not sure why it doesn't work for you.

----------

## wfdawson

I am also experiencing this issue (I would also call it a bug). There is no /usr/bin/msfconsole or any other tool installed (aside from msfloader, used by eselect), and /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/msfconsole would work without error if I ran it as root, but one should not need to do that, nor should an application write into installation folders, IMHO.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *wfdawson wrote:*   

> I am also experiencing this issue (I would also call it a bug). 

 

Someone opened a new bug?

----------

## lillypad

Have you tried adding a mask for <net-analyzer/metasploit-9999?

Update: Masking also fails to work for me

I guess a bug report should be done!

----------

## yigitemres

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> Nobody ? This bug isn't solved by any update at this time  

 

Can you send results of 

```
ls /usr/bin | grep msf
```

 and check that msfloader exist?

----------

